# Asfordby Colliery (site)



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

Asfordby near Melton Mowbry was one of the last 'deep pits' in the UK it closed in the late 90's and was soon demolished, the railway track around the site is still occasionly used for testing trains recently the Virgin Voyager trains but the most fasmous being the nuclear flask test, im sure we all know the one where the train plows into the flask at 100mph 

after getting into the exploring lark this ones one of my first as id passed the site before hand and been intrested, made many visits usually with my dog






some kind of sub station





the test track





remains of what i eventually decided was a mk3 escort a 4 door ghia to be precise 





lots of chavs on knackered scooters buzz around and the odd scrambler by the looks of it





me and the pooch





some steps in the middle of some woodland





some old graffiti





some of the old machinery

not really alot to see here


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the first pic, with the reflection on the water. I do like pictures like that. Like the old stone steps, any ideas on what they used to belong to? Looks similar to the type found in the grounds of large houses etc, maybe before the colliery came along there was some type of grand house? 

Nuclear Flask Tests?  wouldn't like to have been around when that was happening. But would have loved to see the train going through its paces. 

Cheers for the pics, 

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

i think there just steps for the workers coming down from Asfordby and Asfordby hill, verry bizzare to find just on thier own in the wood though

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=lHtRZ_k0s7M[/ame]

theres a clip on youtube of the flask test


----------



## King Al (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool site I like the first pic, very tranquil


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like an interesting place to explore. Gotta echo everyone...that first pic is brill. Was that water streaming out of the building into the lake?


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mum's from nearby Great Dalby, & most of her side of the family in in the area. There are a few left over buildings from airbases scattered around the locality.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks a cool place, I'm fascinated with collieries will have to get my self over and have a look.


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 10, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> My Mum's from nearby Great Dalby, & most of her side of the family in in the area. There are a few left over buildings from airbases scattered around the locality.




im a stones throw from Grat Dalby


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice find Mr Sam. Love the pic with the water and the building in the farground, looks very scenic now. Love the old stone stairs aswell.

Simon-G


----------



## spitfire12 (Feb 23, 2009)

the tyre tracks on those stairs are mine, i go trialiing on that site sometimes, yeh the chavs do ruin it for us  anywho i went and had a look round the military training centre on the other side of the lake there tonight it looked like a good explore but it was too dark to have a good look round. im going to go back real soon.

ive only just joined this forum, so hi all 

from loughborough btw!


----------

